

Accounting and finance for Small Businesses - Madintelligence

After writing a small ebook on UX Journey Mapping @ www.madintelligence.com, I am looking to write another E-book on Financial Statement Analysis, Financial Accounting and Simple Management Accounting. I'd love to hear what topics innovators want to find out about and dominate - this is more of my topic of concentration, having worked as an accountant, so I'd love to target it specially to the innovators here!
======
Madintelligence
For some background, the topics that I was thinking about: 1\. Introduction to
accounting 2\. Differences between accounting systems (cash vs. accrual) 3\.
How to effectively use information in an accounting system 4\. How to account
for expenses/income/assets/liabilities 5\. What is a financial statement? 6\.
How to use accounting for managing your company 7\. How to analyse a financial
statement 8\. What is finance? How does it affect financial accounting? 9\.
How to account for intangible assets? 10\. How to account in different
geographies (America, Australia, England)

~~~
stephengillie
That's a good list to introduce accounting, managerial accounting, and
financial accounting.

\-----

You could write about more entrepreneurship topics:

Salary negotiation and valuating yourself.

Sunk costs and how to walk away from a bad decision.

Understanding stock options as a prospective employee.

Understanding venture capital investing from the VC perspective.

Different types of business entities and their benefits (sole proprietorship,
s-corp, etc).

Advantages of incorporating in certain states or countries (like Delaware) and
disadvantages (like Megaupload).

~~~
Madintelligence
First part added.

How to value your time using accounting methods -
[http://www.madintelligence.com/valuing-an-innovators-time-
dr...](http://www.madintelligence.com/valuing-an-innovators-time-draft/)

